# Tandem handlebar choice



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

We're on an 01 Cannondale MT800.

We're about the same size so the stoker needs some riser bars due to captain saddle height. I think I'm going to do a BMX-style bar in the rear like the Surly Sunrise but we're going to do some measuring this weekend and see how that works.

I'm thinking about maybe going to a shorter stem or a different bar shape. Any captains out there run a bar with a decent amount of sweep?

So far we mostly ride gravel on this thing but we may try some modest singletrack if we continue on the path we're on. I'm wondering what you all use for bars and how it factors into your control on traction-challenged surfaces.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Our mountain tandem was primarily designed for long bikepacking treks so my opinion is not quite apples to apples.

All of the bikepacking rigs that I have built up have used Jones H bars. Since there are 2 bars as part of the design, my custom handlebar bags cinch up real tight. The sweep angle and overall angle of the bars allows me to get to a more relaxed arm angle with even pressure across my hands.
To get an idea of what I mean, take a broom handle and firmly hold it in your hands. Your elbows will be in the same plane as your hands and shoulders. Now take a garden hose and allow it to bend in the middle. Your elbows will drop out of the hand to shoulder plane.

We don't ride much in the way of single track, but I can easily control our 90# (fully loaded) tandem on rough and rocky terrain.

I have a similar handlebar for my wife as arm fatigue was getting to her too. Although I really like Jones bars, I had to go with a ChiCom knock off for about 1/3 of the price. She liked the feel of it and her arms and hands did real well on our latest "Adventure"


----------

